# In 10 Years do you think most people will be using crossbows over regular bows?



## panfishking

November Sunrise said:


> Recent psychological research shows that concern about weapon choice correlates tightly with IQ. Similar to the fact that intelligent people talk about ideas while the ignorant talk about other people, those that are the most simple in intellect arent equipped for topics that require wisdom and critical thinking skills, so they instead gravitate towards topics they think they understand, such as obsessing about what bow others use.
> 
> The research psychologists concluded that this is a classic case of overcompensation  due to their lack of manliness, self-confidence, and intelligence, they overcompensate by designating their weapon of choice as real or genuine, and then derive a false sense of security by looking down their nose at others who use different weapons. Many of them fancy themselves as enlightened  in their mind theyre the only ones who truly understand. Theyre so vain they probably think the song is about them.
> 
> A few of the researchers postulated that the delusional tendencies which are common in the anti-crossbow crowd most likely originated in junior high when in the showers after gym class they first realized they didnt measure up to their peers. Thus their lifelong obsession and fixation on others equipment commenced.
> 
> The deep psychological insecurities of those who suffer from this equipment obsession, in combination with the diminished IQ scores, means that these knuckle draggers will always have a representation in the ranks of hunters. What it boils down to is the simpletons of the world who think that Chevy vs. Ford debates are the epitome of intellectual rigor are the same ones who worry about what type of bow other hunters use. Simple is as simple does.


 I'm with you on this man. Big Daddy of 3...you really do sound ignorant. Let me guess, you still use a sling shot? I'm sure you do not use a rifle if the rifle zone either. It's all technology! No cell phone either, right?!? 
I've shot a compound for 20 years, and last year was the first year I used a crossbow. I'm not lazy or any of the other names you like to call. I, myself take pride in making a more ethical shot. With a crossbow, you can really minimize your chances on wounding a deer. I will not shoot anything past 35 yds. But I'm sure you are a real man with your compound, maybe I will get mine out this year, so I can feel like a tough guy.


----------



## Hoyt_em

November Sunrise said:


> Recent psychological research shows that concern about weapon choice correlates tightly with IQ. Similar to the fact that intelligent people talk about ideas while the ignorant talk about other people, those that are the most simple in intellect aren&#146;t equipped for topics that require wisdom and critical thinking skills, so they instead gravitate towards topics they think they &#147;understand&#148;, such as obsessing about what bow others use.
> 
> The research psychologists concluded that this is a classic case of overcompensation &#150; due to their lack of manliness, self-confidence, and intelligence, they overcompensate by designating their weapon of choice as &#147;real&#148; or &#147;genuine&#148;, and then derive a false sense of security by looking down their nose at others who use different weapons. Many of them fancy themselves as &#147;enlightened&#148; &#150; in their mind they&#146;re the only ones who truly &#147;understand.&#148; They&#146;re so vain they probably think the song is about them.
> 
> A few of the researchers postulated that the delusional tendencies which are common in the anti-crossbow crowd most likely originated in junior high when in the showers after gym class they first realized they didn&#146;t measure up to their peers. Thus their lifelong obsession and fixation on others &#147;equipment&#148; commenced.
> 
> The deep psychological insecurities of those who suffer from this equipment obsession, in combination with the diminished IQ scores, means that these knuckle draggers will always have a representation in the ranks of hunters. What it boils down to is the simpletons of the world who think that Chevy vs. Ford debates are the epitome of intellectual rigor are the same ones who worry about what type of bow other hunters use. Simple is as simple does.


That's about as funny as it gets...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hillsdale

I have no problems with crossbows, however I believe they should have a separate season for them. I have watched my buddy's 11 yr old daughter robin hood arrows at 40 yds. They are by no means a traditional or compound bow. It takes more time, effort and practice to be efficient with a traditional bow. A lot of guys are to lazy or short on time to make the effort so they shoot a crossbow.
I am going in the opposite direction and shooting a longbow this season. 
Good luck in whatever you choose. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jancoe

I will be using my compound for as long as i can help it. Im for whatever gets you in the outdoors. Just how many people got off the couch and picked up a crossbow and went outside. Why not let everyone enjoy the sport.


----------



## swamptromper

wildcoy73 said:


> Who really cares? Lets just go out and enjoy the outdoors. I own both and will use both.
> 
> fish, hunt, get outside and be happy.


 



I own both, shoot both, hunt with both.

My compound is a joy to shoot and plink around with. "Hhhmmmm, I wonder if I can hit that from here." Skillz baby, skillz.

The x-bow, sight it in a few times, good to go.

A few of my stands, the compound just isnt going to get it done.


----------



## BigD78

I have both however this year I will be using just my xbow as I broke a bone in my wrist and it hurts too much to use my regular bow so I am glad for the opportunity of the crossbow because it will keep me in the woods for bowseason. I do feel however that many people will still use regular bows over x bows because drawing that bow back without getting busted is about as big of a thrill you can get in my opinion.


----------



## Bobcat

When I went to the woods & water show a few weeks back, over 3/4 of the bows at the show for sale were cross bows.


----------



## slabstar

I agree with panfishking here.
I started with a bear recurve in 1980! 
Went to a darton in '83!
Upon switching to a compound, guess what all the ney sayers said -"that's cheating!"
Then the ballbearing trigger came out, guess what the ney sayers said--"that's cheating, real men use three fingers!"Lol
Then lighted sights came out...
Then 80% let off....
Carbon arrows....
Fiber optic sghts.....
Etc...
Etc...
The crossbow is more accurate, bottom line. That's the #1 reason I made the switch.
They are here to stay. The parady between compound and cb will even out after the begining years of legalization.
A crossbow can be uncocked untill a deer starts coming in, then you can cock it as the deer is approaching if you desire a challange 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mightymouse

slabstar said:


> The crossbow is more accurate, bottom line.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_

The weapon is only as accurate as the shooter who's using it. A crossbow isn't capable of any more accuracy than a traditional bow, its just capable of being more easily accurate. It takes less skill or practice to be accurate with a crossbow but a skilled compound shooter can be just as accurate. Just takes more work.

I know multiple people that shoot crossbows and I can honestly say that I can shoot right with them and certainly don't feel as thought they are more accurate than me. The difference is that they can pull their crossbow out on Sept 30th and be right where they left off the season before and I can't.


----------



## fulldraw

After reading and commenting on this post a freind of mine from High School posted a picture of her son with his first kill on Facebook this past weekend for the youth hunt. I first thought very cool another youngester getting into hunting. Mind you his about 10 or 11 and skinny as a tooth pick. After looking at the pictures I noticed he had taken it with a cross bow. I asked her about this and her response was that he is not strong enought to pull back a traditional bow. My thought was that he shouldn't be hunting then, until he can pull a bow back and shoot it accuratly.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

fulldraw said:


> After reading and commenting on this post a freind of mine from High School posted a picture of her son with his first kill on Facebook this past weekend for the youth hunt. I first thought very cool another youngester getting into hunting. Mind you his about 10 or 11 and skinny as a tooth pick. After looking at the pictures I noticed he had taken it with a cross bow. I asked her about this and her response was that he is not strong enought to pull back a traditional bow. My thought was that he shouldn't be hunting then, until he can pull a bow back and shoot it accuratly.


You will see the same thing here, same situation, not strong enough to hunt with a bow, set them up with a crossbow, I just don't comment.

That is a part of today's mentality, rather then working to achieve a goal, take a left turn down easy street. I wouldn't trade my time as a kid with a recurve for anything.


----------



## Joe Archer

2PawsRiver said:


> *You will see the same thing here, same situation, not strong enough to hunt with a bow, set them up with a crossbow*, I just don't comment.
> 
> That is a part of today's mentality, rather then working to achieve a goal, take a left turn down easy street. I wouldn't trade my time as a kid with a recurve for anything.


It is easy to make judgements from across the field. Yes I love archery and yes I hope that hunters will still choose to participate in the future. I make it a point to help people set up and tune their bows and help teach them to shoot as often as I can. 
Still, my son who is in the Coast Guard and is planning to come home to hunt with me this fall said just yesterday - "Dad, I have been to busy and haven't had time to practice with my bow at all this year". He decided to come out and hunt in the firearms season. * If he has enough leave availabe you know darn well I am going to ask him if he wants to borrow a crossbow and hunt before 11/15.* 
This from me - the dedicated archer who had his son shooting a bow since he was 5 years old! 
<----<<<


----------



## twoteal

Wow, some of you think mighty highly of yourselves.

I put down my bow in 95 and never looked back, also haven't hunted a gun deer season since 98. I am first and foremost a duck hunter and I have spent most all of my free time and money on that passion....

A couple weeks ago during the youth duck hunt we saw a few deer walking the shore oppisite our blind and my 11 y.o. son went nuts!!! He wants to hunt deer, so I thought about it and purchased him a crossbow and a ladder stand we can both fit in. Should I have told him "you can't, only when you can pull back a bow can become a man" I DON'T THINK SO!!! Our time will still be focused on ducks and crossbow hunting will be something to do to pass the time till ducks are in season or after. But dont worry we have 18 of the nicest acres behind the gradparents place to hunt so you wont have to see a smiling 11 y.o. helping to drag out the deer he just shot. 

If he decides one day to go vertical I will support his passion and give him all the help he needs but I will advise him that bow hunters are like fly fisherman.... he already knows all about those guys:lol:


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Joe Archer said:


> It is easy to make judgements from across the field. Yes I love archery and yes I hope that hunters will still choose to participate in the future. I make it a point to help people set up and tune their bows and help teach them to shoot as often as I can.
> Still, my son who is in the Coast Guard and is planning to come home to hunt with me this fall said just yesterday - "Dad, I have been to busy and haven't had time to practice with my bow at all this year". He decided to come out and hunt in the firearms season. * If he has enough leave availabe you know darn well I am going to ask him if he wants to borrow a crossbow and hunt before 11/15.*
> This from me - the dedicated archer who had his son shooting a bow since he was 5 years old!
> <----<<<


There are exceptions in every situation. 

I am putting together an Elk hunt in October. We are still debating on whether to go during Firearm or Bow season. I currently hunt with a recurve and limit myself to 20 yards. If we hunt the bow season I will either borrow a compound bow or if legal borrow a crossbow..........why, because I am only good out to 20 yards. Will I take my recurve and try it.........yep........but if needed I will go to a compound or Xbow. I would prefer to take it with my recurve, but I may not be able to

I however am not kidding myself, it is the easy way out, it is however the exception and not the norm.

As I said, I think the trend is to look for the easy way and many are bringing up today's hunter to look for the easy way.

And yes, I think this is a perfect example of it.



> A couple weeks ago during the youth duck hunt we saw a few deer walking the shore oppisite our blind and my 11 y.o. son went nuts!!! He wants to hunt deer, so I thought about it and purchased him a crossbow and a ladder stand we can both fit in. Should I have told him "you can't, only when you can pull back a bow can become a man" I DON'T THINK SO!!! Our time will still be focused on ducks and crossbow hunting will be something to do to pass the time till ducks are in season or after. But dont worry we have 18 of the nicest acres behind the gradparents place to hunt so you wont have to see a smiling 11 y.o. helping to drag out the deer he just shot.


You want to Deer hunt, sure, here is an easy way to do it......what did he learn......do it the easy way. Heck take it a step further and he learned Deer Hunting just rates being something to pass the time between duck hunts.:lol:

Kid wants to Deer hunt.......here's what you need to do, exercise, get a bit stronger, practice with this recurve until you can consistently hit the bulls eye. Here's I am and here is a book, a web page, a friend that deer hunts and learn why deer are going there, how they are getting there and how best to be there at the same time................when you've done all that, and you're ready, lets go Deer Hunting.

What did he learn.........well isn't that what has really been lost, and is really at the core of the question regarding the future of archery hunting.

They are your children raise them as you see fit......it was a discussion about an observation, you can disagree with it however you want.


----------



## FishKilla419

slabstar said:


> The crossbow is more accurate, bottom line. That's the #1 reason I made the switch._Posted via Mobile Device_


Take that crossbow off the rest and lets talk. I'll shoot aginst anyone with any crossbow freehand. We'll start at 40 an go out from there.:lol::lol:
I straight bang arrows at 50-60 all day. My crossbow buddies are lucky if they hit the Glen Del buck at that distance let alone keep it in the kill or bang arrows in the kill.:evil:

Last fall I was talking to a young lady about hunting. She expressed her love for bowhunting and how much she liked to do it. When I asked her if she used a crossbow, she looked at me in disgust. " I have tits I'm not handicapped", is what she replied:yikes::lol:. I almost died laughing.

I worked in a archery pro shop all through highschool and a year after. I was taught by some of the best archers in mid Mi. I consider myself an expert archer with above average skillz. I understand not everyone has my capabilities. But to just grab a crossbow is a cop out. Just because you don't feel like learning the ins and outs of true archery and bow tuning, form,practice. Their should be an "EASY SEASON" for those who just choose to hit the "EASY BUTTON".
For those who are handicapped,disabled or cannot ethicaly hunt with compound or recuve for any reason(besides laziness). I'm all for em.
Crossbows are not archery and should not be a part of archery season unless physicaly needed,imo.


----------



## Scott K

lot's of condescension itt


----------



## November Sunrise

Scott K said:


> lot's of condescension itt


Ignorance and arrogance are common traits of most crossbow opponents.


----------



## FishKilla419

Arrogance sure. Ignorance? Give me a break. I knew I'd take a bashin on this one. All you bolt slingin Sally's fire away.:evil::lol::lol:


----------



## slabstar

November Sunrise said:


> Ignorance and arrogance are common traits of most crossbow opponents.


I know! These ppl are neophites! Unbelievable ppl talk about lazy or easy way out! They really need to put themselves in check and realize the foolish things they say!
Same things were said about compounds but not one of these neophites admits its easier than a longbow or recurve!
Crossbows are more accurate  hunters can make a more ethical kill  with less misses/wounding than with a recurve or compound  
Progress with technology neophites- or be left behind.....oh wait....lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## panfishking

I have a recurve, compound, and a crossbow. Killed deer with all except the crossbow. Struck out last year, until gun season. I just don't get these guys, "oh you are taking the easy road". Would it make the nay-sayers feel better if I waited til I saw a deer before I cocked it? I still think it is just as challenging, still have to wait for the deer to step into that 30 yd range. I hunt strictly on the ground, and hunt behind deadfall. Probably the hardest way to take a deer, besides stalking. I get bored with my "kill weapons". 

So I went to a crossbow last year. Not because I'm lazy, not because I can't pull a compound back, and not because I'm taking the easy road. I wanted something new. I can make a more ethical shot with it as well. There are some shots, I just can't make with a compound, but I can with a crossbow. Has nothing to do with distance either. Technology is always changing, and new items come out everyday. You guys that are against crossbows...I hope you never use a rifle either, because that's "cheating" too.


----------



## B1g daddy of 3

FishKilla419 said:


> But to just grab a crossbow is a cop out. Just because you don't feel like learning the ins and outs of true archery and bow tuning, form,practice. Their should be an "EASY SEASON" for those who just choose to hit the "EASY BUTTON".
> For those who are handicapped, disabled or cannot ethicaly hunt with compound or recuve for any reason(besides laziness). I'm all for em.
> Crossbows are not archery and should not be a part of archery season unless physicaly needed,imo.


 
 :lol::lol:

Finnally someone else that agrees.


----------



## skipper34

FishKilla419 said:


> Take that crossbow off the rest and lets talk. I'll shoot aginst anyone with any crossbow freehand. We'll start at 40 an go out from there.:lol::lol:
> I straight bang arrows at 50-60 all day. My crossbow buddies are lucky if they hit the Glen Del buck at that distance let alone keep it in the kill or bang arrows in the kill.:evil:
> 
> Last fall I was talking to a young lady about hunting. She expressed her love for bowhunting and how much she liked to do it. When I asked her if she used a crossbow, she looked at me in disgust. " I have tits I'm not handicapped", is what she replied:yikes::lol:. I almost died laughing.
> 
> I worked in a archery pro shop all through highschool and a year after. I was taught by some of the best archers in mid Mi. I consider myself an expert archer with above average skillz. I understand not everyone has my capabilities. But to just grab a crossbow is a cop out. Just because you don't feel like learning the ins and outs of true archery and bow tuning, form,practice. Their should be an "EASY SEASON" for those who just choose to hit the "EASY BUTTON".
> For those who are handicapped,disabled or cannot ethicaly hunt with compound or recuve for any reason(besides laziness). I'm all for em.
> Crossbows are not archery and should not be a part of archery season unless physicaly needed,imo.


 
You are not only a braggart, but an arrogant one at that. At 26 years old, you are much too immature to be the "expert" that you claim. The crossbow is a legal weapon for archery season. Live with it. A mature "expert" would accept that fact and move on.


----------



## Waz_51

i dont disagree with the use of crossbows but i feel that if you are an able bodied individual, you should be using some sort of vertical bow during archery season...crossbows definitely have their place in the hunting world but replacing regular compounds, recurves, or longbows is not it...maybe make a crossbow season for able bodied people after the first archery and gun seasons? im willing to bet that the people who designed the structure of the current seasons wasnt banking on crossbows being introduced in the manner that they were...i dont have a problem with kids using them during the youth hunt, senior hunters using them during the regular season, as well as people who are handicapped

oh yeah, i know fishkilla419 (Nick) quite well and hes a stand up guy...one hell of a sportsman...im 26 and hes a few years older than me, not sure where that assumption came from?  he knows quite a bit when talking about the technical aspects of archery as well


----------



## FishKilla419

skipper34 said:


> You are not only a braggart, but an arrogant one at that. At 26 years old, you are much too immature to be the "expert" that you claim. The crossbow is a legal weapon for archery season. Live with it. A mature "expert" would accept that fact and move on.


I joined 5 years ago SKIPPY. I've been bow hunting for 20 years. Am I a little arrogant? Sure. Am I very confident in my skillz,ability,an knowledge? 100%
Alot of other "ARCHERS" on here feel the same way. They are just more reserved when it comes to posting how they really feel. Not me I throw it all out there. Roughly 80% of all my deer hunting buddies shoot crossbows. Does it bother me? No. Just one more thing for me to razz them on at Deer Camp.(especially when they still miss Deer):lol::lol:
I don't have to live with anything. Like I said it dosen't bother me it's legal. I was just stating my personal opinion on the subject. I'm allowed to do that correct?
To answer the OP. I believe all the true " Archers" will still be using regular equipment. People who just like to Deer hunt, the majority will probably use crossbows.


----------



## Waz_51

skipper34 said:


> You are not only a braggart, but an arrogant one at that. At 26 years old, you are much too immature to be the "expert" that you claim. The crossbow is a legal weapon for archery season. Live with it. A mature "expert" would accept that fact and move on.


Nick is older than 26 but regardless of age, why cant somebody be a subject matter expert at something if they've been trained well and have worked hard to get to that status? i see guys on here all the time saying that theyd put there teenage kids knowledge of whitetail deer before most adults! i also worked in an archery department and have learned quite a bit more than the average hunter...im confused as to where you get this assumption from...


----------



## Joe Archer

Some of the posts in this thread are borderline offensive and more such posts could result in warnings to the posters. I understand that we are all passionate about our choices, but we can still make our points without getting the digs in. Can't we? 
<----<<<


----------



## glockman55

At 57 I use a 70# compound bow, but some of my friends have cross bows and it's very tempting to switch.. I enjoy shooting my Mathews, and I shoot it well. but.....


----------



## Waz_51

glockman55 said:


> At 57 I use a 70# compound bow, but some of my friends have cross bows and it's very tempting to switch.. I enjoy shooting my Mathews, and I shoot it well. but.....


i dont think Clint Eastwood (avatar) would support your decision to switch over! LMAO :lol: :evilsmile


----------



## glockman55

Waz_51 said:


> i dont think Clint Eastwood (avatar) would support your decision to switch over! LMAO :lol: :evilsmile


 
True..


----------



## RobFromFlint

This is exactly what my dad, uncle, and grandpa said happened when compounds first came out. LOL:lol:


----------



## twoteal

Well, we will just be lazy but happy. I am having to much fun with the crossbow and I think I will be buying another just for me. As far as vertical bows, been there done that and just don't have the passion for it. Why drive an edsel when I can cruise a porshe

Of course its instant gratification but thats why I shoot sporting clays too. If I had to throw rocks at the clays and wait for them to break I probably wouldn't do it either.


----------



## icefishdoug

WOW..boy are my eyes open now...going to throw away my new tenpoint..and while I am at it..throw away my 11-87....I.m going out hunting with a sling-shot..I really want to be challenged when I go hunting...not go hunting with a unfair advantage...I mean.. taking a GUN , CROSSBOW or any kind of a BOW is just not fair to the hunted..after reading some of your posts I am sure when you hunt you guys dont use a semi-auto ,scope, sents,soaps,camo,tree stands..ladderstands, blinds,BAIT,bows or crossbows...nawwww not you ELITE few:lol:..I can only say THANK-YOU for opening my eyes to my senseless and unfair slaughter of many of gods creatures over the past 45 years....and thank you for pointing out, what a useless,talentless PUSS most of us have become....ohh fred bear.. walk down that dusty trail..take me back,back where I belong...:yikes::sad::sad:


----------



## kozal01

My issue isnt that people are using crossbows, its that they are allowed during bow season. I dont think they should, thats my opinion and I have a right to it. Some people are getting awful worked up because of differences in opinion.


----------



## RobFromFlint

No matter what is said in this thread, there will be a group saying the other guys are cheating, a group that says that group is stuck in the past, then another group saying we all do the same thing so lets get along, then another group that tells that group to shut up because they don't know what's going on, and then the rest of us that click the title and kick back with the popcorn.


----------



## FishKilla419

RobFromFlint said:


> , and then the rest of us that click the title and kick back with the popcorn.


I've had the popcorn out the whole time..:lol::lol:


----------



## brookie1

So many rules when it comes to choice of archery equipment. I'm trying to understand it all but some isn't clear.

Here's what I know. If you hunt with a compound you are automatically better as a human and can arrogantly look down on anyone using a crossbow. That seems to be the consensus anyway.

Now what isn't clear is other types of archery. If I use a long bow can I arrogantly look down on someone using a recurve? Are recurve users better than compound users as human beings? What if I use more than one? Do I then look down arrogantly at myself?

And what about other factors. It appears that if you hunt out of a tree over bait using a compound, this is described as challenging and you are allowed to feel good about yourself. What if I hunt with a crossbow on the ground with no bait. Am I at least equal to a compound bow hunter using bait while hunting from a tree? Do I come close? Or am I just another lazy useless human being? Are these other factors not considered?


----------



## miruss

Some of you guys make it sound like you need to be a pro to shoot good with a compound bow once there tuned there easy to shoot if you need to take it out more then a day before the season and practice it's just because you want to. you should be able to hit the target without months of practice. and for the myth of being able to draw while the deer is there over 3/4 of you hunt 25ft or more up in the air hell that high you could dance a jig and the deer wouldn't see you. I have a ? for all you guys that complain about the crossbow how many of you have tried to hunt with one there heavy and bulky


----------



## November Sunrise

brookie1 said:


> So many rules when it comes to choice of archery equipment. I'm trying to understand it all but some isn't clear.
> 
> Here's what I know. If you hunt with a compound you are automatically better as a human and can arrogantly look down on anyone using a crossbow. That seems to be the consensus anyway.
> 
> Now what isn't clear is other types of archery. If I use a long bow can I arrogantly look down on someone using a recurve? Are recurve users better than compound users as human beings? What if I use more than one? Do I then look down arrogantly at myself?
> d?


Go over to tradgang or other traditional sites and you'll find that many posters there are very condescending towards compound users. A dark side of human nature is that some people are so insecure that they thrive on comparisons that they think make them superior.


----------



## November Sunrise

miruss said:


> Some of you guys make it sound like you need to be a pro to shoot good with a compound bow once there tuned there easy to shoot if you need to take it out more then a day before the season and practice it's just because you want to. you should be able to hit the target without months of practice. and for the myth of being able to draw while the deer is there over 3/4 of you hunt 25ft or more up in the air hell that high you could dance a jig and the deer wouldn't see you. I have a ? for all you guys that complain about the crossbow how many of you have tried to hunt with one there heavy and bulky


One of my favorites is a poster on here who was frequently blathering about the great challenge of drawing his boy in the presence of game, only to reveal in a different post that he only hunts out of tent blinds with shoot thru windows :lol:


----------



## November Sunrise

By the way, the answer to the original question is that the ratios between vertical and crossbow users is age specific. 

The Ohio data shows that 95% of deer killed during archery season by 10 year olds are with crossbows. By contrast, almost 70% of 20 year olds use a vertical bow.The ratios stay in the 2/3 range until hunters reach their late 30'. Those in their mid 40's are about half and half, and then it quickly tilts back towards a crossbow preference. Well over 90% of those who continue to archery hunt after age 65 choose to use a crossbow. 

What it boils down to is that when given a choice most young hunters start with crossbows but switch over to vertical at some point in their teens, and then will gradually switch back in their 40's and 50's.


----------



## miruss

I think i'll just turn my wicked ridge sideways then it'll be a vertical bow . Then people won't have anything to complain about


----------



## Singleandfishinagain

miruss said:


> I think i'll just turn my wicked ridge sideways then it'll be a vertical bow . Then people won't have anything to complain about



win!

Ill tell girly to shoot hers like a gangsta!


----------



## JasonCarp

Crossbows had been legal in MI for those with a disability. Consider the other disabilities out there

1. I have hunted since I was 11 with a long bow, compound bow (2 different ones), and now a crossbow. I love being in the woods, but am the unluckiest deer hunter in the woods. I have put in time practicing, was taught the ways of the woods by my father, practiced some more, and have wounded more deer with a bow than I care to admit. Call it nerves, bad timing, over anxiousness, whatever, I just wasn't good at drawing on a deer and making a kill. I've spooked them off, shot and missed, passed up shots, and wounded deer. A couple years ago, I had to start hunting on a smaller piece of land, and have had much less time for range practice. (went from 80 acres next to 400 acres of state land, to 6 suburban acres). I just last week made my first crossbow and therefore also my first bow kill in 30 years of hunting. 

I like the cross bow with rage broadheads because the deer dropped where I shot it, and I didn't have to track it across other suburban lots. I will only shoot 20-25 yards, and the crossbow keeps my interest in hunting, and does the job.

2. My business partner works more than I do, plus has 3 kids. Time is at a premium. His father didn't hunt, and has learned everything in the past couple years from me and other friends. He started with the crossbow 3 years ago for much of the same reason I now hunt with one. He took his first deer ever last year at the age of 31, and was hooked. He now wants to learn the compound bow, and has two young boys who are now becoming interested in the outdoors. 

Much like everything, it boils down to the individual and what they choose to do with it. I respect very much the guys that go oldschool and hunt with long bows, but are they truly purists if they are not using a hand carved stone arrowhead? Technology advances pure and simple.


----------



## Skinner 2

Waz_51 said:


> Bonney! on your header in each post, your location says "none of your business"...you just revealed where you live in that last post!


So you know he lives there from this. How do you know he was not passing through from a job or perhaps was there scouting for deer himself or kids, visiting somebody???:lol::lol::lol:

Skinner


----------



## GoNorthMore

I'm old enough to remember the whiners who b****** at me when I switched from recurve to compound bow in the early '70s. "Your not putting the effort into it, those shouldn't be legal, it's not really bow hunting" blah, blah, blah. How many people bashing crossbows on here shoot a 70# recurve? How many shoot a 75% let off compound? Do you feel you shoot the compound because you are too weak to shoot a 'real bow'?


----------



## anon11252019

fordraceing_man said:


> I went price shopping this year to some small local hunting stores and they are stocking 20 crossbows to 1 regular bow, im just curious if you think this is going to be the trend going into the future or if its just a phase because they are new?


If I had to guess, more will hunt with crossbow than bow. As expected, the thread gets turned into "is one better, more pure, more of a challenge, better off for introducing new hunters, etc, etc...." I don't have an opinion either way, but strictly looking at the price of new bows and crossbows, it makes me enjoy rifle season even more than I do! Less maintenance IMO.


----------



## Waz_51

Skinner 2 said:


> So you know he lives there from this. How do you know he was not passing through from a job or perhaps was there scouting for deer himself or kids, visiting somebody???:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Skinner


theres more to it than just that post


----------



## sbooy42

Antrim-hunter said:


> If I had to guess, more will hunt with crossbow than bow. As expected, the thread gets turned into "is one better, more pure, more of a challenge, better off for introducing new hunters, etc, etc...." .


:lol: Yep title of thread is "*In 10 Years do you think most people will be using crossbows over regular bows? "*


----------



## skipper34

sbooy42 said:


> :lol: Yep title of thread is "*In 10 Years do you think most people will be using crossbows over regular bows? "*


If Ohio is any indication, no they won't. Ohio has had crossbows for archery season for several years and the vertical bow guys still outnumber the crossbow guys.


----------



## 2PawsRiver

This is why the crossbows will out number bows in 10 years.



> I grabbed my xbow, a couple bolts and my block target and we headed to the back yard to shoot a few. After a dozen shots he was comfortable shooting, so we got ready for the evening hunt. After a quick stop for a license it was off to the woods.


20 minutes with a crossbow and now you're a bow hunter, add in a heated blind over a food plot and this is the Michigan hunter of the future.


----------



## Skibum

2PawsRiver said:


> This is why the crossbows will out number bows in 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 minutes with a crossbow and now you're a bow hunter, add in a heated blind over a food plot and this is the Michigan hunter of the future.


Actually that's the Michigan hunter of the present. In 10 years there will be a lot of used crossbows for sale when guys realize they don't get a "bang-flop" from an 80 yd shot (I had a guy tell me the other day how his crossbow shot to 80 yds with no drop:sad


----------



## Waz_51

2PawsRiver said:


> This is why the crossbows will out number bows in 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 20 minutes with a crossbow and now you're a bow hunter, add in a heated blind over a food plot and this is the Michigan hunter of the future.


man thats a sad thing to read...sad but most likely true! i know that when i have kids, ill bring them up shooting compounds


----------



## TSudz

Interesting read. I do find it funny that some folks think the technological advantage of a xbow has gone just too far - let's remember, any time you use something other than your hands, you're using a technological advantage to a degree. Let's also remember that's what separates us from our game - our brains and communication.

What a journey this thread took me on...I used to think that xbows were lame, and should be restricted 'cause it was too easy. I think those that say they use it for an ethical kill shot need to practice more - that's how you make an ethical kill shot. There is nothing ethical about a scoped weapon and a shot that lands a shot in no man's land on your deer. I used to think that gun hunting was too easy. Well, you still have to pay attention to the details to get that deer within range, and if you're making a 100+ yd shot with a rifle, muzzle loader or whatever, it still ain't that easy.

Over the summer my bro'-in-law brought home his new Heli-m and we spent hours in the back yard shootin' the target. When my daughter is of age, I sure hope I get to share some of those hours with her. Whatever you shoot, if you're skipping practice, you're skipping good times.

I guess at the end of the day for me, if you come to my camp with a legal weapon during that season, I'll really look forward to sittin' by the fire, drinkin' a cold bud light, listenin' to your stories, and tellin' mine.


----------



## Waz_51

TSudz said:


> Interesting read. I do find it funny that some folks think the technological advantage of a xbow has gone just too far - let's remember, any time you use something other than your hands, you're using a technological advantage to a degree. Let's also remember that's what separates us from our game - our brains and communication.
> 
> What a journey this thread took me on...I used to think that xbows were lame, and should be restricted 'cause it was too easy. I think those that say they use it for an ethical kill shot need to practice more - that's how you make an ethical kill shot. There is nothing ethical about a scoped weapon and a shot that lands a shot in no man's land on your deer. I used to think that gun hunting was too easy. Well, you still have to pay attention to the details to get that deer within range, and if you're making a 100+ yd shot with a rifle, muzzle loader or whatever, it still ain't that easy.
> 
> Over the summer my bro'-in-law brought home his new Heli-m and we spent hours in the back yard shootin' the target. When my daughter is of age, I sure hope I get to share some of those hours with her. Whatever you shoot, if you're skipping practice, you're skipping good times.
> 
> I guess at the end of the day for me, if you come to my camp with a legal weapon during that season, I'll really look forward to sittin' by the fire, drinkin' a cold bud light, listenin' to your stories, and tellin' mine.


i also agree with this logic but still say that able bodied people should shoot vertical bows...bud light around a deer camp fire?! C'MON MAN!  :lol:


----------



## grouse25

I hunt in a hunt club in northern Michigan. Last week I looked at the deer that had been shot and registered. On that day there was 24 deer killed this bow season. Only three of which were shot with a compound. I still love to shoot my compound and have no plans on going to a cross bow. I did draw back on a nice buck this week when he was behind some trees getting ready to step out into a shooting lane and a scrape. Well he took a lot longer to step out and when he did all he stuck out was his head. Long story short he kind of busted me moving a little bit trying to hold my bow back and turned around and walked away. Better chance I would have got a shot at him with a cross bow, but also what makes the challenge of bowhunting so much fun!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

